# On Paxil 2 months now withdrawal symptoms



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

Any advice on how to alleviate the withdrawal symptoms? I weaned myself off over a two week period and about 2 days later am now having withdrawal. I have been taking Gravol but can barely keep my eyes open through the day.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi Maritime Girl!I saw your post, even though I have no experience with paxil, I had to reply, its just that I'm in Nova Scotia too, in Westville, just outside New Glasgow. I think you are the first person I have seen here, other than myself who is from NS.Now I don't know about paxil, but I just kicked Elivil - (or amitriptylline) after ten years of taking it, every day. The withdrawl was hell. It took a week to get past the worst symptoms, and another to get past the small stuff, not sure if I'm past that stage yet. The only thing I know for sure is that Gravol will make you very sleepy, I sometimes take it when I'm having trouble sleeping. What are your withdrawl symptoms?I'm a 36 year old mother of 4,and grandmother of 2 beautiful girls.Lori


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Girls!Paxil was one of the many anti-depressants my Doc tried on me to no avail. When I decided 2 years ago that I had had enough of all the meds, I quit cold-turkey (which is not the thing to do, but I was so angry). It took me over 8 weeks to start feeling better and it wasn't until 12 weeks that my body was totally free. It takes a long time for the body to be completely rid of a lot of these meds they put us on. It's a long haul, so hang in there.Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,it took me over 6 month to quit Paxil! I tried to quit faster but I felt horribel. My advice is to take it very slowly, reduce your dose under a long period of time. /Mio


----------

